# Hard fudge frosting



## chdesmond (May 22, 2012)

My mother remembers a fudge frosting that her mother (my grandmother) used to make on the stove using coffee and cocoa. As they were poor, none of the ingredients were expensive.  Once cooked and spread onto the cake it became the consistancy of fudge.   Once the cake was frosted, and frosting set, they could peel it off the cake to make it like a toosie roll.  I would love to surprise her next time I visit... which may be at least 3 months from now, so there is quite a bit of time to reach out and find such a recipe.  Help!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

It sounds like some sort of boiled fondant with cocoa and coffee in it


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to Cheftalk,

Was it a recipe something like this ?

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/Chocolate-Fudge-Frosting-Recipezaar_1

Petals.


----------

